# Wife has been acting very strange..



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

My wife has been really nice the last couple weeks. 
I'm tempted to ask her what happened to her usually bitching attitude. 
Do I ask the question? 

Happy Memorial Day Weekend.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

No!
Do not ask.
Do not mention.
Do not bring up the subject.
The occasional complement on things is in order.
Do so frugally and in real time. Let her know you are paying attention, but bringing out any perceived shortcoming will end you in the dog house.
Leave well enough alone and be grateful.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...But watch, and find out who her boyfriend is.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Great advice .
I was running my fingers through her hair, she said it felt nice. 
In realty I was looking for any bumps where she may have hit her head 😇


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Don't look a gift horse in the mouth just ride it as long as you can.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

tony pasley said:


> Don't look a gift horse in the mouth just ride it as long as you can.


Lol, absolutely !! 🇱🇷🌺


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Somethings up. Did she buy something without telling you? If she did, do what I do. Whatever it is just ask "Will it fit in the SUV or should I attach the trailer?"


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

They named the syndrome P.M.S. because mad cow disease was already taken.
I once had a pretty wife who was an absolute bitch and I divorced her. Now she is old, wrinkled, fat absolute bitch.
My present wife is an Angel who deserves much better than myself. I prefer life without an angry person in it every day.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Goldwing said:


> They named the syndrome P.M.S. because mad cow disease was already taken...


----------



## Aj69 (Jun 15, 2021)

LostinTexas said:


> No!
> Do not ask.
> Do not mention.
> Do not bring up the subject.
> ...


Yeah you're right


----------



## RoadRamblerNJ (Mar 3, 2018)

pic said:


> My wife has been really nice the last couple weeks.
> I'm tempted to ask her what happened to her usually bitching attitude.
> Do I ask the question?
> 
> Happy Memorial Day Weekend.


If you decide to ask her, please, please give us time to get to your house so we can watch, lol.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## RoadRamblerNJ (Mar 3, 2018)

I'm seeing visions of Joe Pesci in Good Fella's telling the funny story about talking to the Irish cop. "What are you doin' here, I thought I told you to go [email protected]$& yer mudda" Ohhhhh POW, PING! BOOM POW!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------

